# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Incredibly Life-like Silicone Prosthetics

## Brian_Krassenstein

The creation of prosthetics using 3D printing technology is  something that has intrigued artists, consumers, and the medical  community alike. We have seen a wide variety of approaches to using the  technology to create prostheses from the far-out to the high-tech. Erica  Buzzi, an Italian sculptor and prosthesis maker, has turned to creating  extremely lifelike appendages using 3D printed molds and gypsum casts.  Her hope is that as this technology's contribution to the production  process becomes more widely understood, it will help make high-quality,  low-cost prosthetics available to a wider number of people than ever  before. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/101340/lifelike-p...tics-silicone/

----------

